# LM single basket in stock V3 Silvia PF?



## AussieEx (Jul 10, 2013)

Hopefully someone knows the answer to this seemingly simple question:

Does the LM single basket (7g) fit in the standard V3 Silvia PF, or does it require a naked?

I'm specifically talking about the one available at CoffeeHit (here).

Thanks!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

You will have no trouble with that. I used VSTs in my Silvia V3 without any problem - LMs are the same baskets without the same cost!


----------



## AussieEx (Jul 10, 2013)

Thanks so much (and for the quick reply!). It confirms what I thought, but I got worried when I read the VST documentation which seemed to suggest that a naked PF was necessary for the 21g and 7g(!) baskets with Rancilio.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Just looked at my 15grm and 17grm VSTs side by side. The 15grm is very slightly shallower. Both are similar in depth profile to a double stock basket - fit in a standard PF fine. Can't think why VST advise a naked PF for a 7grm.


----------



## Wando64 (Feb 28, 2011)

+1 it fits fine on the standard portafilter.


----------



## painty (Jul 25, 2011)

The 7-gram VST does look quite deep, though annoyingly they don't quote the measurement for that one


----------



## AussieEx (Jul 10, 2013)

^^

That's what prompted my question. I was working on the assumption that the LM single is the same dimensions as the VST and VST say here that the 22g and 7g baskets require naked on Rancilio. Everyone seems to recommend the LM single as the way to go but I'm not sure if/how much that basket has changed post-VST.

At £8, and given most of the responses so far say it's fine, I might just chance it and report back with definitive results.


----------



## Wando64 (Feb 28, 2011)

I have the LM and the VST. They both fit on the standard portafilter as they are identical in size. Unless they have decided to change dimensions since a year ago when I bought mine (pretty unlikely) you will be fine. Incidentally I still use the LM instead of the VST as it allows me to keep the same grind as for the double 15gm non-VST basket. The VST requires a much finer grind.

EDIT: I have a Silvia V3 but I assume the standard portafilter is unchanged from previous versions. I have no idea why they recommend a bottomless for the 7g. Perhaps they assume you would put a single basket in a "single" portafilter?


----------



## painty (Jul 25, 2011)

Wando64 said:


> I have the LM and the VST. They both fit on the standard portafilter as they are identical in size.


Just to confirm, is that definitely the 7 g basket, Wando64?

The V1 and early V2 Silvias did have a shallower PF so maybe that has something to do with it *shrugs*


----------



## Wando64 (Feb 28, 2011)

painty said:


> Just to confirm, is that definitely the 7 g basket, Wando64?


Yes, 7g basket.


----------



## AussieEx (Jul 10, 2013)

Just to confirm that as Wando64 said the 7g La Marzocco / VST basket definitely fits in the V3 Silvia portafilter. The basket is certainly deeper than the doubles but only in the middle (where the basket-in-basket is) and the portafilter is deep enough.

Now I just need to practice my single technique... (doubles are coming out nicely but singles gushing a bit).


----------



## Wando64 (Feb 28, 2011)

klymen said:


> (doubles are coming out nicely but singles gushing a bit).


You might already know this, but keep in mind that VST baskets need a considerably finer grind.

Even with a non-VST LM 7g basket you will need a slightly finer grind. As I pull mainly singles I dial my grinder by it and then when I pull a double I accept that it will be a slower pull (which is better than a quick one).


----------



## AussieEx (Jul 10, 2013)

Wando64 said:


> You might already know this, but keep in mind that VST baskets need a considerably finer grind.
> 
> Even with a non-VST LM 7g basket you will need a slightly finer grind. As I pull mainly singles I dial my grinder by it and then when I pull a double I accept that it will be a slower pull (which is better than a quick one).


You're absolutely correct on this. Without grinding finer, the non-VST LM 7g basket guarantees a consistent 12sec gusher...

But AFAIK there's no alternative now that the 'old' LM single baskets are no longer available (unless someone has a stash ;-)


----------



## soundklinik (May 31, 2013)

klymen said:


> You're absolutely correct on this. Without grinding finer, the non-VST LM 7g basket guarantees a consistent 12sec gusher...
> 
> But AFAIK there's no alternative now that the 'old' LM single baskets are no longer available (unless someone has a stash ;-)


Hi, are they called *1st Series*? What other models do they make (La Marzocco)? Do you or anyone knows if all the LM filters fit most machines? Silvia, etc..

TIA


----------



## AussieEx (Jul 10, 2013)

soundklinik said:


> Hi, are they called *1st Series*? What other models do they make (La Marzocco)? Do you or anyone knows if all the LM filters fit most machines? Silvia, etc..
> 
> TIA


On the first point, I haven't been able to locate the pre-VST LM baskets anywhere (didn't try fleabay so YMMV).

In terms of compatibility, They're all designed for 60mm (i.e. standard commercial) PFs. So diameter isn't an issue, just depth.

I've only tried the 7g post-VST LM in the Silvia V3, which fits fine. Others report that the 15g, 18g and 20g VST/LM Strada/LM PFs all fit fine in the Silvia V3. 22g needs naked.

For other machines, you could check out the specs at http://store.vstapps.com/products/vst-precision-filter-baskets


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

VST BASKET DEPTHS

15 gm 22 mm

18 gm 24.2 mm

20 gm 26 mm

22 gm 28 mm


----------

